# How old was your Chi PUP when you got Him/Her?



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Just wondering how old your Chihuahua was when you got Him or Her?
Only puppies please not adults!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

all three of mine were between 10-12 weeks


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Xena was 4 months old adopted from the pound.
Billy was 6 months old bought from a breeder that was downsizing because she was pregnant with her 4th child.
Smoke was 9 weeks old adopted from the pound.
Pepper was 6 weeks old bought from a guy selling them in a parking lot in almost 100 degrees heat.

The rest I got as adults.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Laurel: 5 weeks out of the back of a truck LOL
Oakley: 5 months
Trigger: 8 weeks
Bryco: 10 weeks


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twig 10 weeks 
Bentley 16 weeks


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ivy was 12 weeks
Willow was 11 weeks
Fern was 14 weeks


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

8 weeks -daisy
12 weeks lotus

I'd never get one under 12 weeks again


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

8 weeks and 7 mos.
Much prefer the older age.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Simba 12 weeks
Lily 8 weeks
and Dottie will be 11 weeks when i get her


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I ask this because I just found out that Izzy will be 8 weeks 5 days when I get her!
She was born on the 29th 11th 2010
I will be getting her on 29th 1st 2010
I have had much younger pups (1 weeks old rescue)
So I know I can handle a young one.
My breeder does not normally let pups go until about 10-12 weeks depending 
on the individual pup, but she is happy to let me have her at 8-9 weeks because she knows I can handle it. 
I was just curious as to what age most people got them on here!

Also Kristi, I asked about her current weight and she will be getting weighed tomorrow
so we will know then!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

all mine have been between 5weeks and just over 8 weeks also , i have had younger rescues as young as 2 days old .
Clarince and sugar both came to me at 6 weeks
Cisco was a rescue at 5weeks
shiloh was a rescue at just under 6 weeks 
and keona was just over 8 weeks.


----------



## DwalisGems (Mar 9, 2010)

Ollie was 16 weeks 
Pippin was 8 weeks


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Darla was 8 weeks
Dillon was 9 weeks

If i ever got another i would want at least 12 weeks, although Darla was totally fine.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Mia...14 weeks...although I think they lied to me about her age so she would appear to be small for her age (she wasnt quite 2 lbs). Sadly she came from a pet store. She is a 7lb chi now.

Bailey..8 weeks

Addy..12 weeks


----------



## Lesley (Jan 7, 2011)

Radley was 8 weeks.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Rylie: 10 weeks

Chloe: 12 weeks

Tucker: 10 weeks

Emma: 5 months


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody was 11 weeks.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I do have to say that I like getting older puppies.

Both Rory (my Border Collie) and Emma were 5 months when we brought them home. It's so nice to have fully potty trained yet still young puppies!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> I ask this because I just found out that Izzy will be 8 weeks 5 days when I get her!
> She was born on the 29th 11th 2010
> I will be getting her on 29th 1st 2010
> I have had much younger pups (1 weeks old rescue)
> ...


Since you have a choice, you might want to reconsider and ask the breeder to keep her until 10-12 weeks. The extra time is not because one doesn't think one can handle a young pup, it's because it's an important stage for the pup to stay with their mother and siblings for mental growth and learning. Pups learn a lot from their mother and siblings during those later weeks.  Here's a great thread that explains more in depth:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/49563-why-should-breeders-keep-puppies-12-weeks.html


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasper was 12 weeks and our newest Moose was 13 weeks.


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

Bailey- 9 weeks
Oreo- 8 weeks
Pinky- 12 weeks


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

8 weeks and 4 days!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Daisy- 7 weeks, 6 days

Lily- 12 weeks

Roxy- 8 weeks


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Lady--5 weeks
Emmy--9 weeks
Abby--13 weeks
Zoe--9 weeks


----------



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

I got marley when she was 13 weeks


----------



## motherofJJ (Nov 8, 2010)

i got JJ at 13 weeks


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

I got Jax at 13 weeks.


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Ummm... Poppy and Pixie were both about 6 months I think, Pepa was 14 weeks and Lexi was 12 weeks. Logan was 17 months-ish but we had to wait til he was legally able to come to the UK which was a pain.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Gracie was 5 months...Just the perfect age to make a good go at house training!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

thanks everyone for your input, so it seems 9 weeks is not all that un-common?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey was 7 & 1/2 weeks
Sebastian was 3 months old


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

No, 9 weeks isn't that uncommon. I generally recommend 10+ weeks though  When I breed, they will be kept til 12-14 weeks.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Kristi did you see my post in this thread about her age and birthday etc? Breeder got back to me last night


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> Kristi did you see my post in this thread about her age and birthday etc? Breeder got back to me last night


Yep yep! She looked older to me, so I thought that was interesting! I'm sure you can't wait to get her home :-D


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Yep yep! She looked older to me, so I thought that was interesting! I'm sure you can't wait to get her home :-D


I know the breeder very well so I know the birth date is accurate no way would she lie to me


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Draco was 12 weeks.


----------



## Beabble (Jan 1, 2011)

5 Weeks, it was then or never. The lady was going to have the whole litter put down.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Beabble said:


> 5 Weeks, it was then or never. The lady was going to have the whole litter put down.


that is so so sad


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm sure she didn't lie to you either, not what I was implying, she just has a very distinguished and mature lil face hehehe


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I'm sure she didn't lie to you either, not what I was implying, she just has a very distinguished and mature lil face hehehe


is that a good or bad thing? lol im not sure if she should look so mature!


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

I brought him home at 7 months ^^


----------



## grumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

8 weeks...  After his second round of shots.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gretel 5 weeks, Godric 6. 

The longer you wait the better, mine were much too early. Don't get me wrong they're fantastic pups, but they took a TON of work getting to this point and from what I understand it's easier when you get an older one.


----------



## grumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

Amandarose531 said:


> Gretel 5 weeks, Godric 6.
> 
> The longer you wait the better, mine were much too early. Don't get me wrong they're fantastic pups, but they took a TON of work getting to this point and from what I understand it's easier when you get an older one.


Wow... where did you get your pups? I sure hope a breeder didnt let them go that young. 

Glad they turned out so well though, regardless! They are little sweeties.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

grumblebee said:


> Wow... where did you get your pups? I sure hope a breeder didnt let them go that young.
> 
> Glad they turned out so well though, regardless! They are little sweeties.


I don't regret getting them that early.

A friend had a litter and that's where I got Gretel. And yes, Godric came from a breeder.

While I will agree that waiting is ideal, I don't believe mine missed out on much. Godric was in such poor condition when we got him that it's a wonder he turned out as well as he did. There is just an adjustment period.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Baby-9 weeks ninja- 7 weeks prada since birth but my bf took her home around 9 weeks I agree the longer u wait the better!!! They seriously do learn alot in that extra time with mom! One puppy stayed with us until 4 months the new owners got him fully housebroken, semi crate trained, he knew how to sit and some other important things about playing etc. He's perfect In his home with another male chi.


----------



## Bhoy Nick (Jul 9, 2009)

Tyson - 9 weeks
Tiffany & Tequilla - 8 weeks


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Ava was 8 weeks old 
Lola was 6 weeks
and quark was 4 years old


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Amandarose531 said:


> Gretel 5 weeks, Godric 6.
> 
> The longer you wait the better, mine were much too early. Don't get me wrong they're fantastic pups, but they took a TON of work getting to this point and from what I understand it's easier when you get an older one.


I am glad not to be getting Izzy that young!! She will be 2 days off 9 weeks when I bring her home, I have had younger (rescues) but not a chi that young.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I am glad not to be getting Izzy that young!! She will be 2 days off 9 weeks when I bring her home, I have had younger (rescues) but not a chi that young.


Yeah, it can work out fine, but it takes a lot of free time and dedication.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Well I am a stay at home mum, so I have heaps of time to dedicate to her


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

My brother got Britney when she was 8 weeks and Butter when she was 5 weeks (not by choice, the woman called him & wanted him to get her because her and her family were leaving & were going to be gone for I think a month.. :-/)


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Tango was a rescue at 7 months from a lady who kept him caged 24/7 because she had 4 other big dogs~~2 pits and 2 rotties. Jazz was a rescue at 11 weeks, from a woman who was going to euthanize her because she was moving to an apartment and didn't want to pay the pet deposit!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

BILLY 8 weeks
pixie 9 weeks 
darcy 9 weeks
poppy 13 weeks
paige 7 months


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jan 8, 2011)

I (didnt know any better) and got my Daisy from a back yard breeder at 6 weeks old. I am paying for it now, because she has horrible allergies and skin problems. I am hoping to resolve most of her issues with a good raw diet and good flea preventative.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

6 weeks 5 days old. That was 5 days ago. I'm kinda worried about her behavior in the future now though because she was removed from her mom and litter so early...


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Blondie87 said:


> 6 weeks 5 days old. That was 5 days ago. I'm kinda worried about her behavior in the future now though because she was removed from her mom and litter so early...


I got Pepper at 6 weeks old, he is awesome. I have no problem with biting as I took over the mom's role and yipped when he bite too hard. When he wanted to chew on things (like my fingers) I would give him a bully or toy instead. He is very bonded to me as he sees my as his mom now.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi was 9 weeks and Chibi was 4 months. Yoshi came from a horrid byb.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

minnie and tootsie are littermates, they were 7 weeks old when i got them. 
that's when i had to take them. 
would definitely wait till they were older if i had had a choice.
they are both very sweet and good natured girls now though.


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Mia was about 10 weeks old when I brought her home.


----------



## mommy2buddy (Jan 3, 2011)

*buddy*

buddy was 6 months when he was got for my little girl for christmas


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Alfie was 7 months old when we got him.


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

coco was 9 weeks


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

15 days until I bring Izzy home


----------



## Khasilooluv (Oct 31, 2010)

She was 12 weeks when my parents picked her up but I officially got her when she was 16weeks on Christmas day


----------

